# إذا هو سكنَ ! ( تأمل روحى راااااااائع ومُعزى جداً)



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2011)

*إذا هو سكنَ !






إذا هو سكَّن، فَمَنْ يشغب؟ ( أي 34: 29 )
جاءت هذه الكلمات في حديث أليهو لأيوب عن قدرة الله وسلطانه الفائق، وقصد أليهو أن يقول: إن أعطى الله هدوءاً، فمَنْ يمكنه أن يعمل اضطراباً.

 ويا لها من كلمات نحتاج إليها بشدة في هذه الأيام.

ربما نعبر في فترة عصيبة، نرى فيها اضطراباً في كل ما حولنا، بل وقد نعاني من الانزعاج في أفكارنا ومشاعرنا. وبلا شك أننا صلينا طالبين سكينة وهدوءاً، لكن كل ما فينا، وكل ما حولنا، لا يهدأ!
 تُرى لماذا يسمح الرب بهذا؟ 
وهل له قصد من ذلك؟ وهل يستطيع أن يضع حداً لهذه الأوقات المؤلمة المليئة بالقلق والتوتر؟ .. لا شك أن أسئلة كهذه وأكثر منها تعبر بفكرنا، لكن الحل هو أن نقترب من الكلمة لنتعلم أفكار الرب وطرقه.

تُرى مَنْ هو المُمسك بزمام كل الأمور، حولنا وفي داخلنا؟ أليس هو الرب إلهنا؟ "أمَرَ فأهاج ريحاً عاصفة فرفعت أمواجه ... فيصرخون إلى الرب في ضيقهم ... يهدئ العاصفة فتسكن، وتسكت أمواجها" ( مز 107: 23 -29). 

لا شيء يحدث من قبيل الصدفة أو لأن الأشرار دبروا لأذيتنا، كلا "مَنْ ذا الذي يقول فيكون والرب لم يأمر؟" ( مر 3: 37 ).

ثم أن الرب يريد أن نتعلم خواءنا وفراغنا الكُلي ونصل لنهاية ذواتنا. وهذا أمر مؤلم جداً لطبيعتنا، لكنه نافع جداً لنمو إيماننا. لهذا يسمح لنا الرب أحياناً بالاضطراب الشديد. والرسول بولس نفسه لم يُعفَ من هذا الدرس ( 2كو 1: 8 ،9).

لكن الرب يشتاق أن يمتعنا بخلاصه العظيم أيضاً ويُرينا يده المُنقذة من الضيق والمهدئة لنفوسنا. ألم يفعل ذلك مع تلاميذه المضطربين الخائفين لما أتى إليهم في الهزيع الرابع من الليل ماشياً على الماء؟
لقد صرخوا من الخوف إذ ظنوا أنه خيال. لكنه كلمهم قائلاً: "تشجعوا! أنا هو. لا تخافوا" ( مت 14: 24 -27).

ليتنا نتعلق به كُلية، خاصة في هذه الأيام التي تتسم بالاضطراب، عالمين أن له السلطان أن "يسَكِن"، وأنه متى "سكَّن فمَنْ يَشغَب". إنه يقول للبحر اسكت! ابكم! ( مر 4: 39 )، ويوصّل صوته إلى قلوبنا: "احترز واهدأ. لا تخف ولا يضعف قلبك" ( إش 7: 4 ).

منقول
*​


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2011)

الله ..بجد كلام فى وقته 
شكرا كتير اخويا على الموضوع المعزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2011)

> *ليتنا نتعلق به كُلية، خاصة في هذه الأيام التي تتسم بالاضطراب، عالمين أن له السلطان أن "يسَكِن"، وأنه متى "سكَّن فمَنْ يَشغَب". إنه يقول للبحر اسكت! ابكم! ( مر 4: 39 )، ويوصّل صوته إلى قلوبنا: "احترز واهدأ. لا تخف ولا يضعف قلبك" ( إش 7: 4 ).​*​



*ميرسى ياابنى تامل معزى جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> الله ..بجد كلام فى وقته
> شكرا كتير اخويا على الموضوع المعزى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


*ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى تامل معزى جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

كلام رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك أخي


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> كلام رائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك أخي


*ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (29 مارس 2011)

تامل اكثر من رائع 


لا شيء يحدث من قبيل الصدفة أو لأن الأشرار دبروا لأذيتنا، كلا "مَنْ ذا الذي يقول فيكون والرب لم يأمر؟" ( مر 3: 37 ).

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا ................
الرب يباركك ابنى الحبيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> تامل اكثر من رائع
> 
> 
> لا شيء يحدث من قبيل الصدفة أو لأن الأشرار دبروا لأذيتنا، كلا "مَنْ ذا الذي يقول فيكون والرب لم يأمر؟" ( مر 3: 37 ).
> ...


*ربنا يخليك يا أستاذى المبارك
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2011)

*لكن الرب  يشتاق أن يمتعنا بخلاصه العظيم أيضاً ويُرينا يده المُنقذة من الضيق  والمهدئة لنفوسنا. ألم يفعل ذلك مع تلاميذه المضطربين الخائفين لما أتى  إليهم في الهزيع الرابع من الليل ماشياً على الماء؟
لقد صرخوا من الخوف إذ ظنوا أنه خيال. لكنه كلمهم قائلاً: "تشجعوا! أنا هو. لا تخافوا" ( مت 14: 24 -27).




جميل  

شكراااااا على  التأمل الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *لكن الرب  يشتاق أن يمتعنا بخلاصه العظيم أيضاً ويُرينا يده المُنقذة من الضيق  والمهدئة لنفوسنا. ألم يفعل ذلك مع تلاميذه المضطربين الخائفين لما أتى  إليهم في الهزيع الرابع من الليل ماشياً على الماء؟
> لقد صرخوا من الخوف إذ ظنوا أنه خيال. لكنه كلمهم قائلاً: "تشجعوا! أنا هو. لا تخافوا" ( مت 14: 24 -27).
> 
> 
> ...


*ربنا يخليك يا أستاذى المبارك
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ramzy1913 (31 مارس 2011)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مارس 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه*


----------

